# I would love help with my art project.



## ThinkinLincoln (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello to all! My name is Kevin Ward and I have an art project I call Thinkin Lincoln. I started this project 4 years ago, I love to draw cartoon version of Abraham Lincoln and give them away for free, normally I leave them with my tips at restaurants when I go out to eat. Over the years it has grown bigger then that, people have requested them all around the country and even around the world. Folks started sending me pictures of the Lincolns in all kinds of cool places, Some famous spots and others just in small little towns and truly enjoyed them. I have now begun a project to get pictures of Lincoln in as many locations as I can. So with that being said if this sounds like something anyone would want to help me with I would be very grateful. I would draw you a personalized Lincoln and send it to you, all for free, all I would ask in return is a couple of pictures of the Lincoln in its new home. This is my page to give you an idea of what I am talking about. https://www.facebook.com/thinkinlincolnkw?fref=photo


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Why do we have to go to your site to see your art? We post our art in our albums on our pages here.


----------



## ThinkinLincoln (Jun 2, 2014)

I plan to upload some art here of course. However I have multiple galleys on the FB page of all the places the Lincolns have visited thus far. I just felt for the moment it was easier is all, still I will be adding some stuff here tomorrow.


----------



## Artistsculture (May 14, 2014)

I think it's a very cool idea.


----------



## ThinkinLincoln (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you, I am very honored to hear that.


----------



## ThinkinLincoln (Jun 2, 2014)

I have uploaded a small selection of some of the places Thinkin LIncoln has made it to. Hope you folks enjoy checking it out!


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Not an original .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnWhAT6Cjws&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ThinkinLincoln (Jun 2, 2014)

I have been doing this before they started theirs, I actually know the folks who started that in Illinois, as well as the Lincoln Presidential library. We all agree any project to spread the positivity of old Honest Abe is a good cause. I have no problem with them having a similar project. I am located in the South they are located in the North, we very seldom cross paths.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Try the Grand Canyon.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Whoa! !! The Lincoln memorial.


----------



## ThinkinLincoln (Jun 2, 2014)

I normally don't go to the locations myself. Folks request them from me and take them with them on trips. They are kind enough to send me pictures of Lincoln in all kinds of cool places.


----------



## ThinkinLincoln (Jun 2, 2014)

Mni Lincoln and Thinkin Lincoln cross paths.


----------

